# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Flipping Fantastic: next Ubuntu codenamed Feisty Fawn

## TheFridge

Mark, glorious leader of the Ubuntu project, has announced the codename for the next development version of Ubuntu, and explained his plans for the next release. Key features for the next release will be:
improvements to hardware support in the laptop, desktop and high-end server market, and aggressive adoption of emerging desktop technologies.  Ubuntu’s Feisty release will put the spotlight on multimedia enablement and desktop effects.Mark cites “courage and restlessness” as two of the themes for the spirit of the next 6 months of Ubuntu development, and has declared that the codename will be *The Feisty Fawn*.
 We at the Fridge think this is the best Ubuntu codename so far. Find out more about the Ubuntu codename system and read some users’ suggestions for cool codenames on the DevelopmentCodeNames page on the Ubuntu wiki!


More...

----------


## sloggerkhan

Desktop effects are awesome, but after getting beryl installed on my system, I've realized they have a ways to go before maturation. Specifically, I hope by the time they're officially integrated into a release, the control panel for the effects is simplified, and the themes utilizing them include scroll bars and window content fields.

----------


## .t.

If you want a more simple control panel, there's always the official Compiz, for which gandalfn has written an applet to GConf.

----------


## deanlinkous

feisty fawn?
I think I seen her in a movie once....

----------


## gosyro

I love Linux, and ubuntu. But I was wondering why everyone needs 'code words' for their next products? As soon as it gets released, the name changes, and I don't know what I need to buy!

----------


## justifier

you dount need to "buy" anything, its free!!!!!

----------


## argie

> I love Linux, and ubuntu. But I was wondering why everyone needs 'code words' for their next products? As soon as it gets released, the name changes, and I don't know what I need to buy!


Because they're cooler than version numbers  :Very Happy:

----------


## Cronjob

> I love Linux, and ubuntu. But I was wondering why everyone needs 'code words' for their next products? As soon as it gets released, the name changes, and I don't know what I need to buy!


Because the developers rarely know what "version" their software is going to be released as when it hits the market. If I refer to "habanero", the coder next to me knows what chunk of code and project I'm talking about. When it's released, marketing and the world can call it whatever they want.

I don't really see how the developers calling something "Feisty Fawn" has to do with anything. To end users, it's just Ubuntu 7.04. Period. And 7.04 is greater than 6.10 and lesser than 7.10.

----------


## Forceflow

So this will be released sowewhere near april 2007 ?

----------


## Cronjob

The next version should be 7.04, which means "April, 07". Specifically, I believe the release date is tentatively April 19th. A weird date, if you know your domestic and international histories.

Edgy was released at the end of October - 6.10 and perhaps contained less improvements and new features (making it far less edgy than the name was intended to imply), because they were putting it out on four months of development, instead of the typical six - because 6.06 took two extra months.

----------


## Lster

Feisty Fawn... weird  :Wink:

----------


## Cronjob

The animal used for the version after Fawn should be pronounced with a _silent_ G.  :Very Happy:

----------


## lyceum

> The animal used for the version after Fawn should be pronounced with a _silent_ G.


Gnarly Gnu would work  :Cool:

----------


## PriceChild

There won't be a G due to "Grumpy Groundhog".

----------


## adamJ5

> Specifically, I believe the release date is tentatively April 19th. A weird date, if you know your domestic and international histories.



Wooaaa!! That's my birthday! Awesome! This is a sign.  :Pray:

----------


## ablablablablabla

ubuntu rules!!



(sorry, first message) :Whistle:

----------

